# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  bercak putih pada warna merah

## sepo

Mohan petunjuk dari para senior mengenai ikan saya yang di merahnya ada putih,kalo menutut teman ynag lihat katanya itu penyakit yang namanya hikui.mohon pencerahan dari para senior kalo seandainya hikui gimana cara penanganannya.terims bannyak sebelumnya.

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

kalo bercaknya rata dan terutama di bagian kepala biasanya itu jamur....coba aja diletakkan di kolam yg sinar mataharinya penuh....

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

